# 1971 Tractor Brochure



## aegt5000

Here is the 1971 color brochure for the Husky Garden Tractors

Page 01 Cover


----------



## aegt5000

Page 02


----------



## aegt5000

Page 03


----------



## aegt5000

Page 04


----------



## aegt5000

Page 05


----------



## aegt5000

Page 06


----------



## aegt5000

Page 07


----------



## aegt5000

Page 08


----------



## aegt5000

Page 09


----------



## aegt5000

Page 10


----------



## aegt5000

Page 11


----------



## aegt5000

Page 12


----------



## aegt5000

Page 13


----------



## aegt5000

Page 14


----------



## aegt5000

Page 15


----------



## aegt5000

Page 16


----------



## aegt5000

Page 17


----------



## aegt5000

Page 18


----------



## aegt5000

Page 19


----------



## aegt5000

Page 20


----------



## aegt5000

Page 21


----------



## aegt5000

Page 22


----------



## aegt5000

Page 23


----------



## aegt5000

Page 24 Back Cover (Last)


----------

